# Cricut and sublimation



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

anyway u can design in cricut and bring into adobe or corel and print and get the right colors? also how do i know what color space cricut uses and if I can set the colors with hex colors to achieve this as the profiles just arent working good for me. Thanks


----------



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

Just read where a lady said she had been sent pigment ink profiles and if profile ended in Cp it was pigment and CS was sublimation,maybe that my problems,mine ends in CP and I have sublimation inks?


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

What do you mean by 'design in Cricut?' What software are you designing in? 

I'm assuming you are producing vector designs for your cutter and need to do a print & cut that's printed with sublimation ink on sublimation paper. To do this, you need to be printing from software that handles ICC profiles, such as Photoshop, Coreldraw, Illustrator or Gimp.

Does your cutter design software allow you to save as a PDF, so that you can save the design, along with registration marks, and print it from, say Photoshop?

If your design software doesn't allow saving ad PDF then install a third party printer driver (such as the free Bullfrog) which, when printed to, allows you to save out a PDF.


----------



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks very much.


----------

